# 216 crappie!!!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Spent 6 hours fishing for crappie on a local campground lake... What a day!! My wife got 60 crappie, I got 156, plus a few bass, bluegill, and 2 perch... I've never caught that many before, several times we had triples and once all 4 poles hit at once.. all were caught trolling main lake area, they were suspending in deeper water and seemed to be concentrated on weeds. We only use 4# on micro reels and 4 1/2' poles. All fish were caught on twisters (no bait) with chartreuse being the hot color. We "long line" 1/16 and 1/32 oz. jigs spread behind the boat and can cover a lot of water. We only took home 15, the biggest was 12", the rest were released to grow larger. ( the vast majority were only 6-7") What a day on the water!! If we could do that again later this week, it would be great!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like a blast !!!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

thats awesome, hope u get out again soon


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

holy smokes! you cleaned out that lake!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

1MoreKast said:


> holy smokes! you cleaned out that lake!


Not when he threw back 200 of them.

If you read it closer he C&R most of them. That is a great day on the water. Every year I seem to have at least one day where we hit them so steady that you can't keep 2 poles per person in the water. What a problem to have.


----------



## crappiecatcher (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad you got into them...sounds like a blast.... You got a mess to clean and it sounds like supper.... I haven't went for over a week..glad someone is getting them.... GREAT job on putting the small ones back... congrats..


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great job! Glad to see you only took what you needed, too! Congrats!


----------

